# ABA/AFT Delaware results, INCREDIBLE!!!



## ABA Ohio (May 31, 2007)

The American Bass Anglers / American Fishing Tour (ABA/AFT) fished Delaware Reservoir on Saturday May 23.
To make the* top 10* an anglers *5 fish* limit needed to *weigh* more then *10 pounds! *
The top *14* anglers all had *five fish limits.
1. Wes Clutter 14.22 pounds Crooksville *
2. Eric Carsten 12.51 pounds Reynoldsburg
3. Mike Goodin 11.52 pounds Heath
4. Mike England 10.88 pounds Sunbury
4. Josh Brooker 10.88 pounds Columbus
6. Joe Boggioni 10.78 pounds Delaware
7. Dirk Davenport 10.75 pounds Delaware
8. Kevin Iden 10.43 pounds Marion
9. Dennis Cruse 10.31 pounds Columbus
10.Steve Seeber 10.03 pounds Lowell
Big Bass Mike England 4.31 pounds
The *next event* is Saturday, *June 6 at O'Shaughnessy Reservoir.* The mandatory meeting and partner draw will be at 5:30 AM.
Non- boaters come on out and fish with us. We had 4 non-boaters for this event including Mike Goodin. Mike is a boater but due to boat issues fished this event as a non-boater.
Email or phone me for information about how you can fish the ABA/AFT.

K. Barry Davis
Ohio Area Manager
ABA/AFT
614-746-1191
[email protected]


----------



## wilts42 (Sep 24, 2012)

Do non-boaters fish against other non-boaters ?


----------



## ABA Ohio (May 31, 2007)

wilts42 said:


> Do non-boaters fish against other non-boaters ?


In the American Bass Anglers / American Fishing Tour everybody fishes against each other, all with a 5 fish limit.


----------

